# stallion growth age behavior questions



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ok were gonna say twitch is about 2 years old he is about 14 hands we think he is a twh or a tb how tall do you think he will be? 
also he is a stallion what age will he start acting like a stud and what do i need to train him while he is this young to keep him manageable untill he is gelded? 
and last will he get bigger as a stallion or as a gelding im told differant things i do not plan to breed him but would like the most of his size since he is rather small to me now


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Testosterone has be shown to cause growth plates to fuse earlier than if there was no testosterone present, which means that geldings tend to be taller than stallions.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

what age is best for gelding?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Any time after their testicles are dropped. But there are some that are Cryptoids. Even right now it's a great time when he's not acting like a stallion.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Technically Twitch can be gelded now, but since he is still so malnourished, you may want to give him 2-3 more months of good food. That way the flies will be gone (winter) by then and the gelding will be easier on him anyways.

Until then, just handle him very firmly. Don't let him in pens with mares, and don't let him get away with being in your personal space, nipping, kicking, etc.,


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Technically Twitch can be gelded now, but since he is still so malnourished, you may want to give him 2-3 more months of good food. That way the flies will be gone (winter) by then and the gelding will be easier on him anyways.
> 
> Until then, just handle him very firmly. Don't let him in pens with mares, and don't let him get away with being in your personal space, nipping, kicking, etc.,


I didn't realize the situation. This is the best solution. Once he's back to health get him gelded and don't let him get away with ANYTHING. No calling out, kicking, biting, nipping, and teach him to keep his space. If his hormones act up and he doesn't have a sense of space he could hurt you by accident.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, this young stallion is newly acquired by Darkiss and is gaining weight steadily, but he was probably a 1 1/2-2 on the body scale so I'd be a little wary of sedating him for gelding just yet. If he's still a bit thin at the time of gelding he should be fine, but right now he's probably still weak and his immune system is compromised.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Once again we get good advice from Endiku. Shalom


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks guys and he hasen't shown any calling or scenting or even any intrest in mares at all he is in his own paddock with a gelding it is reenforced for stallions we are working on personal space and nipped kicking in the but the first time it happened and no nipping vet wants to wait till about febuary or march but i want what is best for him 

when his hormones start up what can i expect? i've seen wild crazy studs that are nuts and i've seen really well handled studs that are respectfull but i know it took working with them to make them like that


also twitch has gained weight well i posted new pictures day before yesterday in my journal of them ^__^


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

February sounds like a good plan, unless he just gets SUPER studdish before then and you feel like you can't handle him. That will give him time to recuperate but it will still be nice and chilly so there won't be flies to worry about. Jan-Feb is about the time of year that we do all of our geldings and it works great.

When his hormones start up you can pretty much expect him to want to pay attention only to females and to want to do anything possible to get to him. If you correct his behavior as it appears though, and never give an inch to him, he should be manageable at least short-term. I'm glad he has a good fence between him and Rouge. It sounds like you're doing a great job with them.

dbar- thank you ^_^ I've learned pretty much all I know from all of y'all, I'm just good at remembering it and passing it along! lol


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

vet will ne out monday to check on them i sent her pictures she is happy with how good they look too


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If you handle that stallion properly and he learns to respect his handlers then even if there are females he will still focus on you.
I do not use a stud chain on my stallions and can lead them through a herd of mares in heat with no issues.
They do 'talk' to the mares , strut, and arch their necks but a slight tug on the lead rope and they move off with me.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks


----------

